# Anyone know what happened to Doug McLeod's Yen Ching Tao website?



## IWishToLearn (Sep 5, 2005)

It used to be at yenchingtao.com, but now that site gives me some webpark crapola. Any thoughts?


----------



## puffer77 (Nov 2, 2007)

Aloha This is Doug McLeod, www.yenchingtao.net or www.usneed.com
Sifu McLeod


----------

